# Arnis& Kali & Eskrima



## stick man (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi friends ,

Can every one tell me the real dffernts

between Arnis - Kali - Eskrima

i wait u ...


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow,

Try using the search tools here and on Eskrima Digest and you will get all the info you can handle regarding this topic.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## baganing_balyan (Jun 15, 2008)

arnis, kali, eskrima were originaly sword fighting with other names such as arnes, esgrima, and kalis.

the arnes of balagtas was sword fighting.

esgrima was fencing or sword fighting.

kalis was sword fighting with kris.


----------



## geezer (Jun 16, 2008)

baganing_balyan said:


> arnis, kali, eskrima were originaly sword fighting with other names such as arnes, esgrima, and kalis.
> 
> the arnes of balagtas was sword fighting.
> 
> ...



All true, but it really doesn't explain how the names are applied today. In fact there is no real consistency to how people practice their arts and which of these terms they use to describe it. And, as most sword training began with covered or blunted weapons, or with sticks (since swords ain't cheap), nowadays many teachers increasingly emphasize stick-fighting as more applicable in the modern world. When the stick becomes the end in itself rather than as a stepping stone to a live blade, the nature of the whole art changes. One of my teachers favors blade-work, and even when he holds a stick _blade-style_ ...it's very different. My teachers are a Philippine-American, and the other is Mexican American...and neither is obsessed with tradition, but both are obsessed with practicality, realism and skill. They loosely call their arts their "Eskrima" to give credit to their teachers and heritage, that's all.


----------



## LocknBlock (Jun 17, 2008)

So whats in a name ??? Maybe just train to see what it is you are trying to find in FMA. The names are all about basically the same thing - Filipino Martial Arts - specific training will require you to research.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 17, 2008)

ok  my answer they are spelled differently.  

Today it is hard to tell one from another in most places.  Perhaps in the islands one can see a difference in approach to teaching or what material is taught but to most people not involved in a particular art they are the same


----------



## Wabushmines (Jun 18, 2008)

All the terms are the same ones but just the students filipino looking for thier own identity (organisation, federation, groups, school, academy and many more...) all the Filipinos are from Philippines.


----------



## Sw-S (Jun 19, 2008)

There are some things that make them different _in general_. Note I say in general term. you will always have exceptions. In escrima you start with stick techniques and progress to knives etc with some changes as you go. Arnis tends to use bladed techn. with sticks in the beginning. Escrima focuses on hitting with power in the beginning to.

CW


----------



## Charleston Combat (Jun 22, 2008)

It may seem they are different! But looks can be deceiving!! It depends more on geographical location! A different name for a different place!  Brad


----------



## geezer (Jun 22, 2008)

Charleston Combat said:


> It may seem they are different! But looks can be deceiving!! It depends more on geographical location! A different name for a different place!  Brad



Geographical? Maybe, but how do you explain how over the years, some instructors use different terms to describe their systems, or that systems that were once known as _eskrima_ later take on the name _kali_... or that another system has a "basic arnis" component and later teaches a a streamlined "escrima" version _of the same art_ for combat? Or that, according to Mark Wiley and others, the term "kali" is only widely used in the US, while branches of the same systems in the PI are usually called "arnis" or "eskrima"? I've given up worrying about names. The same goes for lineages and certificates. The more important question is,"What do they teach and do they know their stuff?"


----------

